# M.V.Harmattan and M.V.Harpagus-Michel Marco



## gpb (Jul 11, 2013)

I am trying to trace Michel Marco, who attended London Nautical School with me in 1962-1965. I went to sea straight from school with Shaw Savill Line. Michel later joined Harrisons and went to sea as a deck apprentice and later, I believe sailed as 4th mate on one or both of the above ships. Should anyone know of his whereabouts I would be most grateful.
Many thanks.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

A warm welcome aboard from the Philippines. Please enjoy all this great site has to offer.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard gpb.

I have moved your thread from the Say Hello forum to here in Looking for Old Shipmates where you are more likely to receive replies. Good luck.

As per site policy, I have removed your e-mail address for your security. Members can contact you via the sites Private Message system where you can disclose your e-mail address if you so wish.


----------



## mfm (Oct 16, 2013)

*Michel Marco*



gpb said:


> I am trying to trace Michel Marco, who attended London Nautical School with me in 1962-1965. I went to sea straight from school with Shaw Savill Line. Michel later joined Harrisons and went to sea as a deck apprentice and later, I believe sailed as 4th mate on one or both of the above ships. Should anyone know of his whereabouts I would be most grateful.
> Many thanks.


Thank's for looking for me, here I am, retired now and wondering 
who you are, because there is no name in your profile. Would be nice 
to find out. Living in Spain since 4 years, but currently in the UK in Kent. (Deal or Maidstone) Hope to hear from you soon. Regards Michel 16.10.2013 email [email protected]


----------



## mfm (Oct 16, 2013)

gpb said:


> I am trying to trace Michel Marco, who attended London Nautical School with me in 1962-1965. I went to sea straight from school with Shaw Savill Line. Michel later joined Harrisons and went to sea as a deck apprentice and later, I believe sailed as 4th mate on one or both of the above ships. Should anyone know of his whereabouts I would be most grateful.
> Many thanks.


[email protected] is my email adress


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi there Mich, I sailed with you for a couple of years on the European Trader. I was QM on there when you were 2nd. Mate.Happy days.

Alec Sheldon.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

mfm said:


> Thank's for looking for me, here I am, retired now and wondering
> who you are, because there is no name in your profile. Would be nice
> to find out. Living in Spain since 4 years, but currently in the UK in Kent. (Deal or Maidstone) Hope to hear from you soon. Regards Michel 16.10.2013 email [email protected]


This post says lots about having a decent profile.[=D]


----------



## John King (Feb 4, 2007)

John Rogers said:


> This post says lots about having a decent profile.[=D]


Spot on John.


----------



## Tim Edwards (Mar 7, 2015)

gpb said:


> I am trying to trace Michel Marco, who attended London Nautical School with me in 1962-1965. I went to sea straight from school with Shaw Savill Line. Michel later joined Harrisons and went to sea as a deck apprentice and later, I believe sailed as 4th mate on one or both of the above ships. Should anyone know of his whereabouts I would be most grateful.
> Many thanks.


I sailed with "Mish" on Harrisons he was an Apprentice me 3rd Mate. He stayed on after his apprenticeship and was 3rd Mate and on watch when the ship was shelled and sank by the Indian navy off Karachi. I left and did my own thing before Harrison's were round up. Couldn't help you any further. Regards Tim Edwards.


----------

